# wax melters



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Does anybody out there know about them? I'm talking the semi profesional kinds with a builtin temp control, spout...

I found some on ebay for ~$50 but they are rather small. I also found these ones, but rather expensive http://www.waxmelters.com/Fastest-Candle-Wax-Melting-Tanks-s/3.htm


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

They're real expensive. It's mainly because of the water jacket around the wax pot. and of course, the thermocouple (the thing that regulates the heat)

If you're handy, and don't care if you have the waterjacket, give this a try:
http://www.candletech.com/budgetmelter/index.htm 

The other thing that works well for melting wax (altho not the 20# blocks) is an electric coffee pot. or those "hot pots" that are used to boil a few cups of water for soup or coffee. You have to be careful of the temp with those.

I've set up a nice system using old temp controlled deep fryers. put water in the fryer, set the temp on the controller to the temp you want the wax to be, and put wax in a pitcher in the fryer (surrounded by the hot water). works quite well for what I do. (I don't pour 100 candles at a time tho. I DO make a lot of dipped candles at once, but that's done in a dipping tub, something completely different)


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice howto! Actualy the presto pots were the ones I saw on ebay, tempting so I will keep my eyes open for a used pot!

My blocks ar 23-25lbs and although I don't need to make a 100 at a time right now I do hope to be getting there soon.

I have just thought that maybe an old water heater from an RV might be a better aproach... i'd really like to be able to drop the whole block or 2 of wax in and let it go.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I use an electric turkey fryer and love it, I also use a presto pot but the turkey fryer has better temp control, mine also has a spout for emptying it holds about 11 lbs of wax, heres a pic I got mine a lot cheaper at target a few years ago 
http://www.homevisions.com/hvprod/prod_display1.asp?Product=98895&CMB=&CP=00&pp=yes&afsrc=1


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

dixiegal62 said:


> I use an electric turkey fryer and love it, I also use a presto pot but the turkey fryer has better temp control, mine also has a spout for emptying it holds about 11 lbs of wax, heres a pic I got mine a lot cheaper at target a few years ago
> http://www.homevisions.com/hvprod/prod_display1.asp?Product=98895&CMB=&CP=00&pp=yes&afsrc=1


Oh my! That thing is beautiful... i want 2 of em! i'll check ebay for a used one hehe.
Ya i had a feeling the presto one was a bit too cheaply made.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Yup ebay's got some, thanks dixiegal! It really looks like the best deal when compared to the presto or the industrial melters


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

primal1 said:


> Yup ebay's got some, thanks dixiegal! It really looks like the best deal when compared to the presto or the industrial melters


Glad you found one! I would be lost without mine.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I just found one that is an industrial countertop fryer, the only thing I am a bit concerned about is that the seller tells me the minimum temp on the dial is 176F

Do you guys think this is too hot? I am worried more about the wax changing color than actually overheating it.


----------



## lo6xzm (Aug 23, 2006)

This morning I took a 10lb sheet of paraffin and cut a sheet of 1/2 in plywood with my jigsaw for the slab to sit on. Then I stuck it in the oven at 170 degrees for about 15-20 minutes until it was soft enought to cut with a 6 inch hunting knife. I cut it into 5 2lb pieces then took off a piece about 1.3 oz. I melted them without a double boiler and added steric acid and dye. Each batch was about 32 oz which I poured into mason jars and doubled a primed braided wick into the middle. I haven't lit any of them yet but it was fun


----------

